# Meet Seren.. Short for serendipity



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

This is Seren. He has been a stay in my neighborhood for about 2 years now and have never been able to touch him. Until one night I laid next to the bushes he was in and sweet talked him and now he is an indoor kitty and we just love him. He is so happy! He has had a rough life being on his own. Broken trail and many missing teeth. alot of searches from fighting with other male cats. He has been in my house since thursday and has had a bath and has slept in bed with me every night!! Now if you haven't noticed yet. He is a scottish fold. He everything you read about them! He has won my hearht hats for sure!


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Awe, he is adorable. How great that you were able to sweet talk him into trusting you. He definitely looks like he had a pretty rough life, but seems like that's changing :]


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

What a beautiful boy! I love the first picture, he has such a sweet look!

I'm so happy you could rescue him from the streets. I hope you have a wonderful life together!!!

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you! He is such a sweet boy and has the sweetest eyes. I can't wait until his coat is healthy and long! I have always wanted a scottish fold.they are such amazing cats


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Very kind of you to rescure him from the streets! It's wonderful that he trust you like that! Wishing you both a happy life together!


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

He is so cute! That is awesome that you rescued him and he will now be able to live a safe, healthy, happy life.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

So strange without the ears lol. Im sure you get used to it.

But, so glad you took him in!!! Looks like he is too


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Claiken: He has ears they are just folded flat. But yes it is weird at first but it just adds to his personality! He is such a clown. When I make my bed he always gets in the way and looks at me with his sweet eyes and meows


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

He's so cute! What a lucky boy to find a good, caring home!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

He's _beautiful_! Those eyes are incredible. :love2


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks guys! Time bandit: alice looks so big. I dont know if you read my intro. My old user name was Brennas_mom. Dobt know if you remember me


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

He DOES have a sweet face! You did an admirable thing, being so patient with him and taking him in. 

I remember you posting with your old user name.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Brooky_66 said:


> Thanks guys! Time bandit: alice looks so big. I dont know if you read my intro. My old user name was Brennas_mom. Dobt know if you remember me


Of course I remember you!  I just recently came back, so I'm still catching up on old threads and things. I absolutely love Seren's looks. Yeah, Alice got a little taller and she filled out nicely with muscle. She's lanky, but she's 8.5 lbs of muscle...she's a strong little thing.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I remember you, too. Nice job with Seren! He will most likely be your most lovable kitty in time. Those reformed street kitties are all mush inside once they feel it's safe to be vulnerable.

case in point:


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yay! I'm so glad you guys remember!! so how is everyone?? I wil have to get pictures of Sassy and her babies for you guys!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Arrr... Long hair, folded ears, two of my favorites in one package! He looks like a cute owl


----------



## Cally (Jul 24, 2010)

That is such a wonderful story. A beautiful turn of events for a handsome man!:love2


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I remember you too. How is Sassy?

He looks settled in already. He is such a handsome boy. He looks so sweet with his folded ears.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

YingYing: his coat should be getting longer once he is healthier and all the scabs heal from when he would fight other cats. He is such a good cat but you can't touch him anywhere below his shoulders all the way down to his tail..which is broken. I beleive he has gotten hit be a car...


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi abbie. Sassy is doing amazing! She is loving outside gettong nice and fat  her hair is growing back and w have gotten her eye allergies under control.


----------



## cool4cats (Oct 19, 2011)

Seren is a beautiful boy!

Thought you may be interested that 'Seren' is Welsh for the word 'star' 

Gill


----------

